# Adelaide / South Australia JOB Prospects



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What are the JOb prospects in Adelaide-South Australia ? What should we do to get any job to run regular family expenses?


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi

I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.

1. I have been given a date 12-08-2015 as IED. Please let me know if I can come for a week just for tourism and be back to my country ?
2. I have got grant for complete family. My spouse and 2 kids . After I visit once , can my spouse look for a job in Adelaide before me?
3. Since it is state nominated and Visa condition is NIL should I only look in SA or can look in NSW like state where IT prospects are better.
4. Since I am the primary applicant, say i look in the state I have chosen in EOI which SA, however my spouse can look in other state as my spouse Visa conditions are NIL too.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Look for answers in your quote in Bold Letters*


IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.
> 
> ...


 *I am not sure.... But Yes he can move to other state
*


----------



## mehran2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.
> 
> ...


1) Yes, you can just visit for a short period to activate your visa and make the first entry. 

2) I'm not sure about this. But I think it is not an issue.

3) Of course priority would be to find a job in that state since they have sponsored you. However, some people have indicated that if you can not find a job in SA, and get an offer from another state, you can proceed with you offer after informing the immigration department in both states. You need to confirm this with others though.


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> *Look for answers in your quote in Bold Letters* *I am not sure.... But Yes he can move to other state
> *


Thanks this was helpful.

Do let me know if you know of any links in DIBP FAQs that provide answers . Also, I would appreciate if I can read about the Visa condition being Nil however Visa is a state grant. What procedures to follow and forms that needs to provided.


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

mehran2010 said:


> 1) Yes, you can just visit for a short period to activate your visa and make the first entry.
> 
> 2) I'm not sure about this. But I think it is not an issue.
> 
> 3) Of course priority would be to find a job in that state since they have sponsored you. However, some people have indicated that if you can not find a job in SA, and get an offer from another state, you can proceed with you offer after informing the immigration department in both states. You need to confirm this with others though.



Thanks for the reply . 
Would appreciate if more people who have already landed provide their view too.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant, my answers are below:

1. Yes you can fly in to Australia and be back on the very next flight.
2. Yes
3. It is not mandatory to stay in SA, it is a moral obligation since that state has sponsored you. It would be better if you look of jobs in SA first and contact and explain to the authorities why you were unable to get a job and your desire to try in NSW.
4. Same answer as for point 3.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Congratulations on your grant, my answers are below:
> 
> 1. Yes you can fly in to Australia and be back on the very next flight.
> 2. Yes
> ...




1. Right
2.Right

3. & 4. Agree, it is moral binding not legal bondage. However, this is valid if the person stayed there for more than 3 months and moving to other state. But Queries may come at the time of CITIZENSHIP.....
In my opinion, It is better to get job in ADELAIDE and if that company transfer to some state, then it is good. Purposefully, with intention like this not nice...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.
> 
> ...


Ques 4: Really hurts me... / SA state also....

I agree you had chosen the state in EOI. But do consider, this is the STATE which gave you and your family an opportunity to enter OZ with PR status.

Please recollect that, SS by SA had helped your 5 points to get the INVITE.

One suggestion: Before moving to other state and you/your spouse need to permission from SA authorities and could be in a position to explain them why you are ignoring it.

Even if you skip first two years, have to serve two years later in SA.


Same ques:
190 Visa Conditions


Please dont take any thing personal... Its purely my opinion...


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Ques 4: Really hurts me... / SA state also....
> 
> I agree you had chosen the state in EOI. But do consider, this is the STATE which gave you and your family an opportunity to enter OZ with PR status.
> 
> ...


Thanks all , we are keen for SA. Need to start process and planning. If you have any success in IT in SA please let me know.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Thanks all , we are keen for SA. Need to start process and planning. If you have any success in IT in SA please let me know.


Hi,

Definitely, Will assist in opportunities...

*Please do register is several sites.*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html

*Other useful details*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7400.html#post6140218 

*
Post landing procedures in SA*
On arrival registration - General Skilled Migrants only


All the very best.... Wishes you a bright future in Oz......


----------



## asif_India (Sep 9, 2014)

Below are my experiences in Adelaide.

Its extremely hard to get a job in Adelaide in-spite of degrees & International certification and even the experience (Australia & International) don't help.
Its even tougher to get a part time job in Adelaide, but it depends on individual's case.

And some of the reasons that I observed are:

1: There are really very little jobs in Adelaide (in spite being one of the best place to live). Even locals and job consultants say that. 

2: Its a well known fact that 95% of job advertised in Seek.com have predecided candidate or are re-cycled advertisements of already closed jobs.

3: The competition is really high in IT and companies prefer candidates who are already working locally. 

4: Referral works well here and local experience counts (but not mandatory)

5: 90% of IT jobs in Adelaide are through job consultants and mostly contract/temporary, however nearly all job consultants don't understand IT jargon and go strictly by keyword search - Literally !
(e.g: if the JD of SAP Project Manager says: should be able to use email and ms-word and its not mentioned explicitly in you resume - they won't consider you) 

6: No body looks at the education / certificates (although advertised). A diploma holder has more chances of getting IT job than a Degree holder (because he would ask less salary and be more content with the same job/role forever !).

7: Job consultants are unreliable and do not trust them blindly till you get formal invite for interview with the actual CLIENT/Organization.

8: Some Govt agencies are helpful but all they can really do is help you prepare resume and cover letter and some orientation to SA.

You have to be really patient and willing to spend 6 - 12 months till you get a job in your domain in SA (or even in entire Australia).

However there is hope for the tough ones and my advice would be to come prepared.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

asif_India said:


> Below are my experiences in Adelaide.
> 
> Its extremely hard to get a job in Adelaide in-spite of degrees & International certification and even the experience (Australia & International) don't help.
> Its even tougher to get a part time job in Adelaide, but it depends on individual's case.
> ...


Hi Asif,

Lets hope for the best..

Where are you staying in Adelaide (At least PM me).

how long you have been there. 

you are in which domain in IT......

I reaching there on March 05th dear...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am getting so many negative views on job prospects related to Adelaide ........ sometimes i do ask myself that did i chose the right state or not??? Since there's no other state open for my occupation code i have to go with SA.........in the beginning i am ready to do the odd jobs like to work in a restraunt, petrol station, cleaner, etc to support myself and my wife, my question is simple as i just wanna know that* is it really that tough to get even these jobs too in Adelaide or what???*

Please reply to my question.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> I am getting so many negative views on job prospects related to Adelaide ........ sometimes i do ask myself that did i chose the right state or not??? Since there's no other state open for my occupation code i have to go with SA.........in the beginning i am ready to do the odd jobs like to work in a restraunt, petrol station, cleaner, etc to support myself and my wife, my question is simple as i just wanna know that* is it really that tough to get even these jobs too in Adelaide or what???*
> 
> Please reply to my question.
> 
> ...



Will let you know sameer in some few weeks......

Our first batch of Adelaide gang just arrived.... We all in touch and helpful to each other. 

It is not denied that the job scenario is easy. Frankly Adelaide is small and peaceful city than Melbs and sydney. So job opportunities are less when compared.

But if you take cost of living and other factors, It is the best city in Oz. 

Thing is that, to crack first job is tough. 

Once settled in job, every thing looks shining.....

All the best


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Will let you know sameer in some few weeks......
> 
> Our first batch of Adelaide gang just arrived.... We all in touch and helpful to each other.
> 
> ...


Thanks Siva,

its just 2 weeks from now when u will be there..... lane: I am happy for you and hope to get the positive views from ur end.......

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks Siva,
> 
> its just 2 weeks from now when u will be there..... lane: I am happy for you and hope to get the positive views from ur end.......
> 
> ...


Lot of positive sign Sameer,

One of our expat forum mate landed in Adelaide on Feb 8th, Got job in his first interview on 13 th Feb.


I am very much delighted to Express this here..........


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Sivakumar,

Kindly advice how much usually people get paid approx? this would help me in planning better, Im software engineer with 9 years experience as Oracle database developer

thanks


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

shorefisher said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> Kindly advice how much usually people get paid approx? this would help me in planning better, Im software engineer with 9 years experience as Oracle database developer
> 
> thanks


If your are just Oracle PL/SQL developer then it could be around 75-80 k for mid level permanent roles or 70-75 per hour if it is contract.

This is just an indicative figure for Melb/Sydney. In Adelaide, I've seen people getting more- 80k+... But don't know whether it is just a one or 2 cases. But then the opportunities are less. So if you grab one then pat will also be higher...

If you have skills in ETL/BI/Oracle middleware/Fusion, then landing a job and higher salary is easy. Something within the 80-90k bracket or even higher.. It is very difficult just with oracle database development skillset. If you have skills in Forms/Reports then better. 

DW/BI/Data modelling are some skillsets which are trending right now. In the beginning, it would be hard to crack a job paying market rate unless you have some specialised skills.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

louisam said:


> If your are just Oracle PL/SQL developer then it could be around 75-80 k for mid level permanent roles or 70-75 per hour if it is contract.
> 
> This is just an indicative figure for Melb/Sydney. In Adelaide, I've seen people getting more- 80k+... But don't know whether it is just a one or 2 cases. But then the opportunities are less. So if you grab one then pat will also be higher...
> 
> ...



Very true words Louisam,

Many programmers/Developers 189 migrants especially in Dotnet, java, oracle,sql are mostly moving to Melbs or sydney.

So in Adelaide, Perth & Brisbane competition are comparatively less. (of course opportunity are less)

But if someone have niche skills will get really handsome pay 75 -115K per annum


And most importantly cost of living is very less than Syd/Melbs....


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi

We have planned to visit Adelaide in April. Can you please recommend economical accommodation to book. I am with my family of 4 and would like to be close to Indian stores and close to IT park. I am looking for nominal price. 

Please let me know if I can carry with some eatables in the checkin baggage like maagi


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> We have planned to visit Adelaide in April. Can you please recommend economical accommodation to book. I am with my family of 4 and would like to be close to Indian stores and close to IT park. I am looking for nominal price.
> 
> Please let me know if I can carry with some eatables in the checkin baggage like maagi



For short-stay accomodation look at www.airbnb.com, www.tripadvisor,com 

I am not aware of any IT park here in Adelaide, it is fairly spread out.

You can carry eatables but the customs officials prefer if it were "company packed" and DONT carry dairy/fresh meat/fresh sea food/nuts etc. You will get a arrival card on the plane and make sure to enter the correct information on the arrival card. If you "lie" on the arrival card, you will be fined $300 or more depending upon the infringement


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> We have planned to visit Adelaide in April. Can you please recommend economical accommodation to book. I am with my family of 4 and would like to be close to Indian stores and close to IT park. I am looking for nominal price.
> 
> Please let me know if I can carry with some eatables in the checkin baggage like maagi


Many indian shops are available here......Most of the items you get here at comparable prices.

But for initial day, do bring some masalas, noodles, pickles, readymade paste, pappads and what ever items you like. even 1kg or rice n wheat for 1 or 2 days. 

Ensure every thing should be packed and if possible in company sealed. If any homemade items double pack it and write it with details of ingredents contains...

Purpose of quarnatine is to no alien species of plants and animals shouldnt enter oz.

Avoid, milk products, fish, meat and milk sweets items...

As VIRUSME said, declare it in the passenger card. else fine will be A$ 220 and or more...
Once landed can buy oil, rice, wheat and other good stufss.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All,
Thanks a lot for your active participation in this thread. I have been following this thread and I have few questions in mind.

1. How difficult is to get part time jobs in Adelaide?
2. I am planning to be there in early Jun along with my family. Any help towards finding accommodation would be highly appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bdabu said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks a lot for your active participation in this thread. I have been following this thread and I have few questions in mind.
> 
> 1. How difficult is to get part time jobs in Adelaide?
> ...


This is probably the most common question on this forum. How difficult is to get part time job?
Mate, if you are a teenager or a student its very easy but if you are a mid age guy then its extremely difficult but again it depends on the job itself. There are few part time jobs where there is labour shortage bcoz no one is willing to do such jobs.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

I would recon people to avoid Adelaide. Though picturesque and calm place this can be a nightmare for finding jobs you guys are looking for. IT is non existence unless and until you get hold of someone who can refer you for the position and you crack the interview, I have seen my real good friends suffering real bad to find jobs who were working in prime position in reputed firms with rich IT experience back here. The situation overall in country seems to be bad but at least NSW and VIC will have some light for you and options to search. Meanwhile in Adelaide the part time is even tough to get as my friends told lots of Working Holiday Visa holders buzz in this place and are willing to work for any amount. Rest i guess depends on you.
Cheers


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

I give answer on the basis of other expat's discussion. Your spouse can do anything after arrival of Australia. Conditions of 190 is for main applicant. your spouse can live in other state but you have to stay in your nominated state for min 2 years. It is hard to manage one family like two main base are in different location. You will get online survey from the department regarding your job. you must mentally prepared for your future prospect and visa selection. If you are getting 60 points without state sponsorship you can apply 189. Please consult Australian authorize agent. 

however I will search on your questions in Main immigration website

Thank you


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

asif_India said:


> Below are my experiences in Adelaide.
> 
> Its extremely hard to get a job in Adelaide in-spite of degrees & International certification and even the experience (Australia & International) don't help.
> Its even tougher to get a part time job in Adelaide, but it depends on individual's case.
> ...




*Dear Friend,

I have read lot of about cover letter and resume letter so please can you provide me proper sample of both so I can work on it, I want to make attractive resume and cover letter before lending Australia. 

Thanks for your valuable information
*


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> We have planned to visit Adelaide in April. Can you please recommend economical accommodation to book. I am with my family of 4 and would like to be close to Indian stores and close to IT park. I am looking for nominal price.
> 
> Please let me know if I can carry with some eatables in the checkin baggage like maagi


Yes, you can bring Maggis and branded masalas, branded snacks and so on. Basically the food pack should have ingredients mentioned on them and you should be ok. Btw, I doubt if Adelaide has any IT park.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

varundev said:


> Conditions of 190 is for main applicant. your spouse can live in other state but you have to stay in your nominated state for min 2 years.


Never heard of this ever before. Is it true? Seniors?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> We have planned to visit Adelaide in April. Can you please recommend economical accommodation to book. I am with my family of 4 and would like to be close to Indian stores and close to IT park. I am looking for nominal price.
> 
> Please let me know if I can carry with some eatables in the checkin baggage like maagi


You can find our on gumtree.com.au or realestate.com.au 

you can choose suitable proper for your family. Nead Adelaide CBD all area are costly and if you go bit far you will have moderate to low rental price


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

subscribing to this thread


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello everyone..

I have got 190 from SA on basis of Occupation " Corporate Services Manager". I have five years of experience in an advertising company. And did sales & marketing as well.
I am planning to move by the end of July.
As far as IT jobs are concerned, people have shown some distress on many other forums as well. I hope & wish for best who are coming from that field.
Please also share the overall Job market as well. As the website of SA shows high availabilty of specialist managers mostly. So can anyone share the Job Market Experience of this field. That would be really helpful.

Regards


----------



## doyindeji (Aug 26, 2014)

hi dahnkhan,
could you please share your experience with vetasses. i have worked as a corporate service manager but my qualification is in law. could i still apply for the skill? could you please guide me through the process. what your duties are etc. please ur help would be most welcome. thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

danhkhan said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I have got 190 from SA on basis of Occupation " Corporate Services Manager". I have five years of experience in an advertising company. And did sales & marketing as well.
> I am planning to move by the end of July.
> ...


If you are good at sales. There's all time opening in telecalling /call centre job with TSA telco for TELSTRA

But honestly, U have to forget your manager status and start work from labor level.

Here most of the thing is automated, so no need for workforce and a manager to monitor. Rather a worker will take care of the machines/ stores/shops.

My advice come here with lot of money to enjoy short retirement life before beginning a new career here.

I heard many IT guys in forum are frustrated, but its not a long run.
Now JULY- AUGUST is the golden period

Many openings are flashing.........

Stay positive and wish u a good luck


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> Never heard of this ever before. Is it true? Seniors?


Its not true......

Both primary and secondary applicants of 190 must reach SA first.

Stay for few months at least 6 months, if still face difficult job in skilled field, try to get a job offer in other state, intimate state and then move.....


----------



## neil_man (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi, 
I am hearing from other Blogs that Adelaide doesn't have much Jobs Left now and the Unemployment rate is 7%. Can someone state how is the IT Industry and IT Jobs in Adelaide currently? I am an ICT Project Manager and trying to understand the scope of Jobs in Adelaide.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Guys any idea on the availability for call centre manager jobs?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> Guys any idea on the availability for call centre manager jobs?


Call center jobs are available, But expecting Manager role is too much.
The only company in adelaide which has all time opening TSA TElCO, but wage rate is less than supermarket(Retail industry)


Once you reached, you will understand what is manager means here......

Its not like in India, manager or team leader will supervise the employees.

Here apart from managing the duty, if any employee is absent then manager have to do that job.

Moreover to become a manager in most of the industry it needs atleast 15 years of experience in relevant field, its highly contracting to India where Manager position from 4-8 years even MBA's joining as Assitant Manager......

Here its different....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

neil_man said:


> Hi,
> I am hearing from other Blogs that Adelaide doesn't have much Jobs Left now and the Unemployment rate is 7%. Can someone state how is the IT Industry and IT Jobs in Adelaide currently? I am an ICT Project Manager and trying to understand the scope of Jobs in Adelaide.


Adelaide market is improved when compare to last year.

As a Software Architect, now trying jobs for developer roles only.

IT jobs are very scarce because of small business here.

You please focus any technology like .Net or java or web developer or QA to get place here........

Here more than 15 years of experience is required to be a PM/Architect.

If we manage for initial 5-6 months, then it is easy to get job.....
High value for local reference.

Here only 30 % jobs are advertised, rest filled through reference.


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

danhkhan said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I have got 190 from SA on basis of Occupation " Corporate Services Manager". I have five years of experience in an advertising company. And did sales & marketing as well.
> I am planning to move by the end of July.
> ...



Hi buddy,

Have you moved to SA, any update you could share.



Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: ???
Visa Grant ???


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days. 

Thanks IN advance


----------



## sonchu (Sep 5, 2015)

*Corporate Services Manager*



danhkhan said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I have got 190 from SA on basis of Occupation " Corporate Services Manager". I have five years of experience in an advertising company. And did sales & marketing as well.
> I am planning to move by the end of July.
> ...


Hey Dan,

Could you please share your experience with VETASSESS assessment for Corporate Services Manager. Do they compulsorily require Organization Chart for assessment. I am planning to file for assessment in 1st week of October.

BTW, have you moved to SA yet?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me, if we can search jobs in SA after applying/lodging visa with the TRN number that we get. I heard somewhere through agents/consultants that we can search & apply for jobs right after visa lodgement. Please let me know if its possible?


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

sonchu said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Could you please share your experience with VETASSESS assessment for Corporate Services Manager. Do they compulsorily require Organization Chart for assessment. I am planning to file for assessment in 1st week of October.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunil.. Sorry for not replying in Time..
YES.. Vetassess did ask for O.Chart as they want to confirm that how much people are U managing under U.. and mostly how much higher designation U have in your Firm..


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me, if we can search jobs in SA after applying/lodging visa with the TRN number that we get. I heard somewhere through agents/consultants that we can search & apply for jobs right after visa lodgement. Please let me know if its possible?


Agents Highness.. 

Well.. Jobs can be applied anytime.. but most jobs requirement is PR which U wont have until atleast your application is approved..
So better apply when U have confirmation of it..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

arunkareer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me, if we can search jobs in SA after applying/lodging visa with the TRN number that we get. I heard somewhere through agents/consultants that we can search & apply for jobs right after visa lodgement. Please let me know if its possible?


Jobs can be even applied without applying for visa. If you have some niche skills then employer will sponsor's your work visa if required.

But the question why will employers worry about candidates outside australia when there are so many unemployed candidates looking for jobs and willing join the very next day. Currently on an average one IT job is receiving 150+ local applications in melbourne.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello All,

Could somebody clarify below points since I am planning to launch EOI for 133611 - Supply and Distribution Manager.

How is the education system there
Cost of living, public transport, and healthcare
Finally job opportunities for migrants

Thanks,
Sai Kishore


----------

